# Releasing Feral Pigeons



## Kanchenski (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently found 2 injured pigeons and wondered, when you release them does it need to be in the same place you found them. I found these in a city centre where it's full of busy roads and idiots who see fit to kick or harm injured animals. Also, as I need to make sure they can fly and not flutter under a car

If I release away from their natural home will they find their way home?

Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Were they adults when you found them? If so, they will be able to find their way back to the flock. If they were juveniles, you need to release them into a supported flock and follow the soft release procedure which you can read about in our resource section.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If the location you found them really does seem bad for feral pigeons...I would be inclined to find them a better place.

I have released healed birds into a new flock in a safer locale....because I had decided that their original locale wasn't all that great a neighborhood.

Important thing is to release them into a flock....you don't want to release them where there aren't good, healthy-looking feral flocks around.

Again, as Charis asked....are they adults or did you find them as babies/juveniles/adolescents ? This is very important.

Thanks for helpng them...btw.


----------



## Kanchenski (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi

Both birds are adults I would say. I released them locally and as I live in quite a rural location it seemed a nicer environment for them. Now I am worried sick about hawks or crows and wish I hadn't released them locally now! 

I am certain I seen 'Pippa' which was the first one I fo8und last week - I am certain she was sitting on a telephone wire outside my house! I think its her as you don't really see a lot of pigeons until you go into the town which is just 1.5 miles away. I pray to god its not Pippa as I feel I may have taken her away from a safe haven and put her in danger!!! I can't stop thinking about the little angel. 

I have put a lot of food out this morning (fat balls, pigeon corn etc) and think, just in case I will do this every morning now in case she doesnt know where to find food. 

Thanks for the advice

Kelly 

x


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Can you take her back? are any other safe places around, could be a lake, or any sanctuary place? Please let us know if was her the one that was in the wire, you should try to catch her again, she is not safe at all, especially if are not more pigeons around.

Please let us know what happen.

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kanchenski said:


> Hi
> 
> Both birds are adults I would say. I released them locally and as I live in quite a rural location it seemed a nicer environment for them. Now I am worried sick about hawks or crows and wish I hadn't released them locally now!
> 
> ...


The thing to keep in mind about rural situations for next time, is that pigeons taken from a city environment will have a difficult time finding food. Also, there is safty from predators, in numbers.


----------



## Kanchenski (Oct 23, 2008)

It wasn't her. I noticed a flock of about 10 of them after work and apparently I have been oblivious to pigeons locally with working from 6am to 7pm so havent really seen them.


----------

